# La Note Bleue



## Aramis

1991 movie about Chopin (Janusz Olejniczak) directed by Andrzej Żuławski.

I'm far from being so good in French that I could watch movies in it and the subtitles are not avabiable anywahere. I've tried to watch without them and the movie seems interesting, though I hardly dig the dialogues. Yet there is a lot poetry and even after superficial watching I think it's highly valueable and interesting movie. Certainly better than Impromptu with Grant and others.

Here is fragment:






Anyone knows it?


----------



## Yoshi

I didn't know it, thanks for sharing. It's a shame about not having subtitles available, my french is terrible.


----------

